# Anyone Shot at Eutaw Forest before?



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If so, what are the ranges like?
What is the Butt material?

I'm planning on shooting at the event there this weekend, and was curious.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

yes....I've shot there a # of times. The range is very nice. Not a lot of up and down but there is some and some side hill. Nothing overly brutal though. 

The bales are celotex....

there are some pics on here some place from last year that I posted......


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> yes....I've shot there a # of times. The range is very nice. Not a lot of up and down but there is some and some side hill. Nothing overly brutal though.
> 
> The bales are celotex....
> 
> there are some pics on here some place from last year that I posted......


celotex uch: ...hmmmmmmm....Thank you....... I think. Not my favorite butt in the woods.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your gonna be fine.....you may need to scrap some but as long as your not shooting arrows bigger then an 3-39 your good to go. Unless your Grimace or Bowgod and have the strength of a preteen girl :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your gonna be fine.....you may need to scrap some but as long as your not shooting arrows bigger then an 3-39 your good to go. Unless your Grimace or Bowgod and have the strength of a preteen girl :chortle:


I'm about out of Woodys arrow lube. I will check my pro shop on the home. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hotel soap.....I just use a good puller and not worry about it.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

and invest in a metalic pot scrubber. Some guy on my bale the first day of nationals last summer had one and there's nothing like it to get the residual celotex off your arrows. Much quicker than scrapping and it even smooths the carbon so that the celotex doesn't stick as bad resulting in your arrows being easier to pull.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't know what celotex is, but many of us chewies use scotch brite pads to clean the target residue from our arrows when we remove them from difficult targets. Great all around stuff. 

I use it to clean residue between fletchings after they dry in case there was any runover, and it takes it off cleanly and easily. 

And I even had a 3D Pro tell me one time that he wipes his arrows with scotch brite often because it helps the arrow pull lines having that extra bit of grit to them, though I don't know about that one. Makes them very smooth from my experience.

Now back on topic....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Scotchbrite will work great.. or a lil lube to minimize the scraping..  :thumb:

I'll be there this weekend, at least tomorrow.. :thumb: :darkbeer:

I think they are shooting the Cardiac course, which has been closed for years. Never shot it but hear it's a bit more challenging than their other courses.. :tongue: :becky:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Sticky if they are shooting Cardiac then you may want to bring a stool. No benches I have been told. Cardiac got its name because of the 4 or 5 targets that shoot up,down,up then down. Good cuts needed.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Sticky if they are shooting Cardiac then you may want to bring a stool. No benches I have been told. Cardiac got its name because of the 4 or 5 targets that shoot up,down,up then down. Good cuts needed.


I've heard that, and no.. I ain't takin my stool.. I can hack it... and my iTouch gives great cuts!  :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I shot Eutaw Forest today (the older range). Well Boys and girls bring your tick and chigger repellant. Picked off 10 ticks today. All of them the of little variety. Bring your range finders also you may need them. The benches are there at the stakes but are dirty. So bring a stool or dark clothes. Some of the targets shot thru but they will be taken care of before the shoot. Hope this helps those of you not able to be here this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I heard about some on the practice range that need some attention also Ed if you want to pass it on to those that need to know. 

How did you shoot today?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I heard about some on the practice range that need some attention also Ed if you want to pass it on to those that need to know.
> 
> How did you shoot today?


I heard the same thing about the Practice area. I only shot 1 end of practice before going out and playin. Matt and Jamie said that the 30 yarder was shooting thru also. I spoke with Ken and let him know what we experienced. They have some work cut out. As far as my shooting goes....well with a 25 yarder shot for 35 yards and scoring a 3 and 1 that got away for a no score I shot OK. The shot that got away found its way into a 2X6 and I just broke it off instead of trying to dig it out. That when it got interesting. I only had 4 good shafts and 4 that were used for 15 yards only. So I had to dig into the 15 yard arrows just to get thru. Came home this evening to fletch up a new dozen but I didn't have any glue. Will go out tomorrow and pick up a tube.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, I shot with Tom C and he had a couple passin through on one or two targets shooting nanos..(soft in the middle) with ACC's we had no issues though..

Ron West pulled a few crawlies off too, but the course was fun and pretty challenging.. (wish I'd have brought a sammy along) (where the heck was Hornet with my Spidey snacks??? ):chortle: Should make for an interesting Mids.. :thumb:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

_Bring your range finders also you may need them_

Ed,

Did you find the yardage stakes were not correct?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

JF from VA said:


> _Bring your range finders also you may need them_
> 
> Ed,
> 
> Did you find the yardage stakes were not correct?


Not drastic but off a little from our range. On the longer shots I had to add to keep them in the middle. Most were shooting on the low side of the dot and misses were low also. The 2 range finders that we had said that the targets were off about 1/2 to 3/4 yard. So take it for what that is worth.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Not drastic but off a little from our range. On the longer shots I had to add to keep them in the middle. Most were shooting on the low side of the dot and misses were low also. The 2 range finders that we had said that the targets were off about 1/2 to 3/4 yard. So take it for what that is worth.


Thanks for the advice Sweetie... 

As for the critters... hopefully puffing will help... but... I'll be covered in anti-buggy stuff... I hope.. :wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

TANC said:


> I don't know what celotex is, but many of us chewies use scotch brite pads to clean the target residue from our arrows when we remove them from difficult targets. Great all around stuff.
> 
> I use it to clean residue between fletchings after they dry in case there was any runover, and it takes it off cleanly and easily.
> 
> ...


celotex is sheathing for wood frame house construction for the walls, it goes on the outside of the studs.

it is cut into planks and stacked. the problem is the glue that binds the fibers.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got back to Jersey from spending 3 days out at that club for the Gold Cup shoot. When you guys arrive for the Mids you will be greeted by a great bunch of club members. They put on a great shoot and also have some good food. :darkbeer: The courses were nice but they do have a LOT of work ahead of them if they are going to hold an event like the Mids. I shot through on the 20,30, 40 and 80 yard practice butts before I called it quits. I can't spend the morning looking for arrows. The ranges are kept up nice and there was water and bathrooms at the halfway mark on the Cardiac course. Be prepared if you shoot the Cardiac, there is no break, You must shoot through before you can get back to the club. Also ticks were very bad and found them throughout the day. 5 targets on the older course and 3 on Cardiac are soft and shot through also. When we pulled the target to move it for the next group we found the bales fixed with expanding foam.... well, Hopefully that will be addressed before Mids. Anyway, Other than the shoot throughs the weekend was a blast and I am looking forward to seeing everyone at Mids. :wink:
John Pero


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

you guys that shot Cardiac..were there any benches on that range?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> you guys that shot Cardiac..were there any benches on that range?


Now you're thinking OLD like me.....scary isn't it?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I heard from Ron West and he said that Cardiac has benches on ALL targets.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Now you're thinking OLD like me.....scary isn't it?


Scary isn't the half of it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I heard from Ron West and he said that Cardiac has benches on ALL targets.


Yea, for the most part there was plenty of opportunity to sit and rest at the targets.. only a couple I think didn't.. but.. pack a lunch.. :chortle: :wink: 

It's a great course.. not too hard, but not a cakewalk either. :nono:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

FS560 said:


> celotex is sheathing for wood frame house construction for the walls, it goes on the outside of the studs.
> 
> it is cut into planks and stacked. the problem is the glue that binds the fibers.


The bronze or steel potscrubbers work great to get it off.. or plenty of lube.. these targets shed.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice....should I bring the brace and cooler?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> Thanks for the advice....should I bring the brace and cooler?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it's hot, bring a cold drink.. or two.. :lol: There are water coolers along the way on Cardiac and I suspect they'll have a sandwich/drink vendor along the halfway point (he was leaving as we were gettin there last weekend, but we started late).

The walking isn't too bad, though there are a couple up/downhill treks..  Similar to AAA, perhaps a lil tougher in spots..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> If it's hot, bring a cold drink.. or two.. :lol: There are water coolers along the way on Cardiac and I suspect they'll have a sandwich/drink vendor along the halfway point (he was leaving as we were gettin there last weekend, but we started late).
> 
> The walking isn't too bad, though there are a couple up/downhill treks..  Similar to AAA, perhaps a lil tougher in spots..


Thankls Sticky... I'll be prepared...leg in hand and dragging a cooler....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

